
  Report: Steve Jobs Happy With Apple’s Tablet, Fast Tracks It For Early 2010  - ExJournalist
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/24/report-the-large-form-ipod-touch-apples-tablet-on-track-for-early-2010/
======
HoneyAndSilicon
As TC points out, one of the biggest unknowns is how they are going to handle
the bandwidth demands - and suitable reimbursement for the carriers - how that
will be priced/packaged to keep from pinching the end consumers too painfully.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Yes, I have to wonder if the long (till Q1 2010) wait isn't as much due to
hashing out possible deals with potential wireless carriers:

"And we shouldn’t have to wait a year or more for the device, the goal is Q1,
according to the report. This indicated just a small slip from the Fall 2009
launch that we had initially been hearing."

[ Though on reflection, the whole _customize-your-own-cpu_ is probably
throwing in some of its own monkey wrenches. ]

